# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  XRad for AA

## theonn

Nothing to see here. XRad is now Donation based.

----------


## Xafi_AA

radar ruin farm! -.-

----------


## theonn

Mkay /10Char

----------


## quzziy

Can I get banned fot this .dll ?

----------


## theonn

> Can I get banned fot this .dll ?


if you get bannned it would be because of archebuddy, not for this dll.

----------


## RasterImage

i've been trying to make the coordinates rotate for 2 days now ... would you mind telling me how you did it ? 

this is what i am trying:


```
                var cosRotAngle= Math.Cos(((double) angle(me, x, y) - 90)/180*Math.PI);
                var sinRotAngle= Math.Sin(((double) angle(me, x, y) - 90)/180*Math.PI);
                x = x*sinRotAngle - y*cosRotAngle;
                y = x*sinRotAngle + y*cosRotAngle;
```

----------


## theonn

my rotation "works" but its the same code you use. there is something borked on the angle that AB returns.

----------


## ancient94

I know it's a nab question, but still prefer to ask, servers are down anyway, is that radar have regular functions like showing packages, players, gatherings and so on?

----------


## theonn

yes. however i dont recall if the version that is public has all the filters working.

----------


## ancient94

Hmm ok, gonna try it out today  :Smile:

----------


## Neto Rodrigues

Any1 are using this radar actualy? I got Archebuddy and i'm trying to see if it work, any1 can say if are working?

----------


## sullx

> my rotation "works" but its the same code you use. there is something borked on the angle that AB returns.


FYI, the angle that archeage stores is actually the issue, not archebuddy (at least if it's the same issue I saw when I reversed the angle). The azimuth is compact over pi radians (instead of 2pi) and has a branch cut at -pi/3 instead of 0. If you correct for these then it will work properly. theonn, let me know if you are interested in implementing your radar without archebuddy.

----------


## Defectuous

Can your radar see fishing spots like on a fishing boat. 
If so can it determine what they are ?

I did not see a way to specify which entities to search for.
In particular i am hunting for wild thunderstruck tree's.

----------


## theonn

Latest version 1.0.0.7 

it includes Patron autoclaimer. 
Ignore filter fix
Ignore filter needs to be longer than 3 chars
VIP filter needs to be longer than 3 chars.

Filters can be separated by comma (,)
Filters use "contain" example struck will match *struck*

Further donations while not needed are very welcome.

----------


## theonn

Working great in AA 2.0 come get your RAD!

----------


## theonn

hi, new version available 1.0.0.8

Features AutoMiner for Zone.

It will gather any nodes within its predifined range.

i have a custom version (some few tweaks) of Hasla Grinder. Im wondering if i should merge it into XRad and make it a All in One Radar. any opinions?

----------


## theonn

hi to all my patrons. love you long time.

anyway new version is available please send me a pm so i can send you an updated link. (1.0.0. :Cool: 

Autominer will mine nodes withing its predifined reach ( around 40mt) as more testing happens ill tweak that value. ill make it a parameter for the next release.

----------


## theonn

fixed the problem where everything was ... white.... it should display properly enemies and stuff now.

if you the problem persist let me know. 

pm for the dll url

----------

